
ASK HN: What cpus are used in IBM bluemix? - Illniyar
Everywhere I look IBM bluemix talks only about memory , you are charged by memory etc..., but it never says what kind of cpu (or vCpu) you are getting.<p>Does anyone know how fast are bluemix instances (I.E. the cpu&#x27;s frequency), are there any guarantees about performance?<p>It&#x27;s mind boggling to me that a vendor offering cloud computing services doesn&#x27;t clearly mark what cpu you&#x27;ll get.
======
nivertech
IBM Bluemix public PaaS is just a customized CloudFoundry which runs on IBM
SoftLayer IaaS. One can also run Bluemix on his own servers, but I guess it's
expensive.

You can check available instance types on SoftLayer website.

Even better solution: try to run something like `cat /proc/cpuinfo` in your
code.

------
wmf
That's how PaaS works. AFAIK Heroku and App Engine also don't specify much if
anything about CPU.

Bluemix IaaS specifies what CPU you get similar to EC2.

